# Fonds d'écran...



## lepou (15 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous(tes),

Première contribution au Portofolio et quelques fonds d'écran crées avec Photoshop et un calendrier GeekTool.
Merci d'avance pour votre indulgence et pour vos critiques constructives  !

À+


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Ah...

ouais...


Quand même....


C'est vintage... 



Mon PowerBook 5300 avait les mêmes fournis par Apple... en 1995


----------



## lepou (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah...
> 
> ouais...
> 
> ...



Constructives, les critiques !... Merci


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

lepou a dit:


> Constructives, les critiques !... Merci


Et pis quoi encore ? t'as de l'argent ?

Ben faudrait un sujet de départ qui le permette... Par ce que comme fond d'écran on a vu plus excitant... et qui font moins mal aux yeux


----------



## lepou (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et pis quoi encore ? t'as de l'argent ?
> 
> Ben faudrait un sujet de départ qui le permette... Par ce que comme fond d'écran on a vu plus excitant... et qui font moins mal aux yeux



Ben voilà un bel exemple de tolérance  !... Tu est sans doute dépositaire du bon goût pour avoir un avis aussi tranché... non ?

Bisous, bisous  ...............


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Ben c'est un fait ! Que veux tu que ça puisse initier de constructif ?... y'a aucune recherche dans ce que tu fais... et des millions de wallpapers avec une pomme et des mauvais reliefs pullulent...

C'est pas une question de tolérance. Faut pas tout mélanger. 

Il n'y a aucune inspiration au départ dans... ce "travail", aucune recherche, c'est commun, et cela se faisait il y a plus de 10 ans déjà.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Et puis il y a déjà un fil consacré aux fonds d'écran. Ça s'appelle "Postez vos plus belles photos".


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben c'est un fait ! Que veux tu que ça puisse initier de constructif ?... y'a aucune recherche dans ce que tu fais... et des millions de wallpapers avec une pomme et des mauvais reliefs pullulent...
> 
> C'est pas une question de tolérance. Faut pas tout mélanger.
> 
> Il n'y a aucune inspiration au départ dans... ce "travail", aucune recherche, c'est commun, et cela se faisait il y a plus de 10 ans déjà.



T'as rien compris toi ! 

"Critique constructive" est ici un concept à rapprocher de "Socialisme scientifique", "Démocratie populaire" ou encore "Centralisme démocratique". 
Il a été officialisé par le Soviet Suprême lors des purges de 1935.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et puis il y a déjà un fil consacré aux fonds d'écran. Ça s'appelle "Postez vos plus belles photos".


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> (...) Par ce que comme fond d'écran on a vu plus excitant...


 

Oui, les cartes postales de jpmiss.

:rateau:

:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Moi j'ai plus profité de la série Amelie Mauresmo en string de tirhum


----------



## lepou (15 Février 2010)

Hé ben, c'est la curée :afraid: !!
Si ce que j'ai fait là se faisait déjà il y a 10 ans, à cette époque, je découvrais l'informatique... désolé de n'être pas "tombé dedans" quand j'étais petit !
J'ai 54 ans et n'ai donc pas forcément les mêmes goûts que les gens des générations actuelles.
Je ne suis pas un pro de Photoshop, au sens où je ne l'utilise pas souvent.
Je ne suis pas "du métier", je travaille dans l'enseignement... et je trouvais que je ne m'étais pas trop mal débrouillé pour un "amateur" !
Je ne passe pas non plus des heures entières sur le Net à la recherche de ce qui est "tendance".
Je me suis simplement fait plaisir quelques heures en bricolant avec PS et ai eu l'idée (saugrenue :mouais: ?) de soumettre ces (horreurs :afraid: ?) à votre jugement.
Désolé d'avoir dérangé l'Élite de l'Esthétisme informatique et d'avoir pu penser que je récolterais, au pire, que des "désolé, je n'aime pas !" ou "trop chargé à mon goût !" ou des "attention aux ombres et reliefs incohérents !"

Mais, plus d'inquiétudes, je garderais pour d'autres, plus tolérants (je n'en démordrais pas !)  mes futurs travaux.
Encore désolé pour les visions cauchemardesques que je vous ai fait subir !

Bisous, bisous...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Mais non, mais non ! Rien d'élitiste ici !

Juste le reflet de la société française telle qu'elle est en train de devenir en ce moment : intolérante, individualiste, égoïste tout autant que moutonnière, violente, renfrognée, frustrée etc. 

Simplement ici, on voit l'os. Pas la chair qui enrobe vaguement le tout comme dans la vie sociale. Pouvoir de raccourci du web.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Février 2010)

lepou a dit:


> Hé ben, c'est la curée :afraid: !!
> Si ce que j'ai fait là se faisait déjà il y a 10 ans, à cette époque, je découvrais l'informatique... désolé de n'être pas "tombé dedans" quand j'étais petit !
> J'ai 54 ans et n'ai donc pas forcément les mêmes goûts que les gens des générations actuelles.
> Je ne suis pas un pro de Photoshop, au sens où je ne l'utilise pas souvent.
> ...



certains sont (est ce justifié ?) très élitistes, ce ne sont pas toujours les plus doués ni ceux dotés du meilleur goût.

Mais celà n'est pas propre à ce forum... maintenant mon opinion sur tes fonds d'écran c'est que je les trouve un peu terne, et surtout la pomme, j'avoue que j'ai vu trop de fonds d'écran pommés.


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Mais non, mais non ! Rien d'élitiste ici !
> 
> Juste le reflet de la société française telle qu'elle est en train de devenir en ce moment : intolérante, individualiste, égoïste tout autant que moutonnière, violente, renfrognée, frustrée etc.
> 
> Simplement ici, on voit l'os. Pas la chair qui enrobe vaguement le tout comme dans la vie sociale. Pouvoir de raccourci du web.



:sleep:


----------



## lepou (16 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Mais non, mais non ! Rien d'élitiste ici !
> 
> Juste le reflet de la société française telle qu'elle est en train de devenir en ce moment : intolérante, individualiste, égoïste tout autant que moutonnière, violente, renfrognée, frustrée etc.
> 
> Simplement ici, on voit l'os. Pas la chair qui enrobe vaguement le tout comme dans la vie sociale. Pouvoir de raccourci du web.





Emmanuel94 a dit:


> certains sont (est ce justifié ?) très élitistes, ce ne sont pas toujours les plus doués ni ceux dotés du meilleur goût.
> 
> Mais celà n'est pas propre à ce forum... maintenant mon opinion sur tes fonds d'écran c'est que je les trouve un peu terne, et surtout la pomme, j'avoue que j'ai vu trop de fonds d'écran pommés.



Enfin un peu d'air frais  !
Cela commençais à sentir les égouts par ici  !
Étonnant comme certains peuvent se lâcher, bien cachés derrière le filtre du Net. Plus de contact direct avec son interlocuteur, cela facilite bien les choses .....
Ceci dit, peut-être que dans quelques jours ou quelques semaines, mes fonds d'écran ne me plairont plus (il faut toujours laisser le temps faire son office...) N'étant pas "saturé" de wall papers "à la pomme", pour le moment je garde les miens, en enlevant peut-être la mention "OS Léopard..." qui me semble effectivement un peu "too much" !...

Merci pour ces dernières réponses qui ont apporté un peu de légèreté  ....
À+


----------



## Fìx (16 Février 2010)

Ils ont même pas droit à un ptit bisou eux??


----------



## lepou (16 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ils ont même pas droit à un ptit bisou eux??



OUPS :rose: ! Si, si, plein de bisous partout, partout  !! Excusez l'oubli mais dans le feu de l'action....

À+


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2010)

lepou a dit:


> Étonnant comme certains peuvent se lâcher, bien cachés derrière le filtre du Net. Plus de contact direct avec son interlocuteur, cela facilite bien les choses .....



Ben oui c'est clair qu'il vaut mieux que tu reste caché derrière ton écran avec les bouses que t'as pondues

Tu veux qu'on soit constructif ? : Te lances pas dans le graphisme, t'es pas fait pour ça.


----------



## aCLR (16 Février 2010)

lepou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous(tes),
> 
> Première contribution au Portofolio et quelques fonds d'écran crées avec Photoshop et un calendrier GeekTool.
> Merci d'avance pour votre indulgence et pour vos critiques constructives  !
> ...





DocEvil a dit:


> Et puis il y a déjà un fil consacré aux fonds d'écran. Ça s'appelle "Postez vos plus belles photos".





Sindanárië a dit:


>





lepou a dit:


> Hé ben, c'est la curée :afraid: !!



T'as pas posté au bon endroit
Vas plutôt dans le forum Customisation. Dans les sujets importants, il y a Nos desktops sous OSX (chaque fois que tu interviens sur l'apparence de ton bureau, tu postes une image) et pour les créa, il y a Expositions de vos créations (le fil où tu postes tes fonds d'écran, icônes et tout et tout). Et en cherchant bien, tu trouveras un sujet pour changer les icônes de ton OS


----------



## lepou (16 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Juste le reflet de la société française telle qu'elle est en train de devenir en ce moment : intolérante, individualiste, égoïste tout autant que moutonnière, violente, renfrognée, frustrée etc.
> 
> Simplement ici, on voit l'os. Pas la chair qui enrobe vaguement le tout comme dans la vie sociale. Pouvoir de raccourci du web.



Tiens, ça me fait penser à quelqu'un... Ha, oui ! ça y est:



Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben oui c'est clair qu'il vaut mieux que tu reste caché derrière ton écran avec les bouses que t'as pondues
> 
> Tu veux qu'on soit constructif ? : Te lances pas dans le graphisme, t'es pas fait pour ça.



Hou !, il est pas content le môssieur :afraid:.
Il à même mis des caractères en gros et gras ! (mimétisme involontaire  ?)
Énervé de voir qu'il y a des gens qui savent faire preuve d'indulgence et rester courtois, tout en donnant aussi leur avis ?
Avis qui, inversement à d'autres (suivez mon regard...), à d'autant plus de valeur qu'il est justement proposé de façon civilisée...
Mais bon, ces considérations passent apparemment loin au dessus du neurone de certains...

Au fait, non je ne me lance pas dans le graphisme, je pond des bouses afin que ceux qui sont aveuglés par leur égo marchent dedans ...
Attention ça glisse  !

Allez, bisous, bisous à tous(tes)


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

Quelle idée d'avoir 54 ans, aussi... :mouais:


----------



## lepou (16 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Quelle idée d'avoir 54 ans, aussi... :mouais:


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2010)

Je ferme en attendant de pouvoir nettoyer


----------

